# Medical board popped my dr.



## djr4x4 (Aug 3, 2019)

Medical board took my dr's license away.. . For the scripts and such that he was writing for TRT... At another dr now but they are to nervous to really do anything.. just venting.. Just dont feel like how i did when i was taking the higher dose from my 1st dr...


----------



## Spongy (Aug 3, 2019)

how much was your doctor giving you that got his license taken away?


----------



## Beserker (Aug 3, 2019)

It’s perfectly fine to give a confused child estrogen or testosterone to forever change their life, but god forbid a man trying to be healthy get what he needs to just feel normal again.  FTW!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 3, 2019)

There has to be more to this story, its very difficult to take away a physicians license.....


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 3, 2019)

My original HRT doctor wouldn't prescribe testosterone because he ended up on a DEA watch list for over-prescribing opioids.  Everything HRT related was done in-office, no exceptions.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 3, 2019)

Agreed.  Most of the time they are prescribing outside of the scope of their practice, too much, or aren't following the established protocols for prescribing testosterone.


----------



## snake (Aug 6, 2019)

Spongy said:


> how much was your doctor giving you that got his license taken away?


Bumping this question.


----------



## djr4x4 (Aug 6, 2019)

I was just venting abt losing him. I enjoyed it while it was there... He started to get watched... Several (many) complaints... I do not know the whole story behind what happened to him and why his license got stripped nor do i wanna speculate...  Was on 1.5 cc a week. Broke it down .75 twice a week...


----------



## Spongy (Aug 6, 2019)

djr4x4 said:


> I was just venting abt losing him. I enjoyed it while it was there... He started to get watched... Several (many) complaints... I do not know the whole story behind what happened to him and why his license got stripped nor do i wanna speculate...  Was on 1.5 cc a week. Broke it down .75 twice a week...



Assuming 200mg per cc I can tell you that is not normal.  I'm sure that's just one thing in a list of many.  Doctors are supposed to have regular tests completed to verify all is good including PSA in men.  Many doctors are not following the established norms set out by the FDA and it's starting to catch up to then.  

My doctor is extremely by the book and he and I settled on half your dosage per week which keeps my levels normal.  He is aware of my history but even he has to document the blood tests.


----------



## djr4x4 (Aug 7, 2019)

We were doing tests on a regular basis.. if he documented.. i dunno.. i always had copies of the results and would show my family dr on occassion just to make sure things stayed clear bloodwork wise... The dr that got busted was not my family dr... My family dr would not touch any of this... He was the 1st to confirm that i had low test but would not do anything that would help.. My new dr is was skittish on bumping me up any. She already informed me that my test was still on the low side taking the .5 once a week that im taking.. oh well i guess . It is what it is.. a lil bit is better then nothing...


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 7, 2019)

djr4x4 said:


> I was just venting abt losing him. I enjoyed it while it was there... He started to get watched... Several (many) complaints... I do not know the whole story behind what happened to him and why his license got stripped nor do i wanna speculate...  Was on 1.5 cc a week. Broke it down .75 twice a week...



what is the concentration..??  250 or 200mg per ml..??


----------



## djr4x4 (Aug 7, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> what is the concentration..??  250 or 200mg per ml..??


200...


----------

